# The Euro is worth less than the United States Dollar now



## Pissmaster (Sep 6, 2022)

https://www.xe.com/currencyconverter/convert/?Amount=1&From=USD&To=EUR
		




The Euro is currently at its two decade nadir, and that is *very funny.*


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Sep 6, 2022)

It's called soccer now, europoors. You're welcome


----------



## Pentex (Sep 6, 2022)

>Be Brussels
>Tank the European economy in a generation
Die Kek
Le Kek
El Kek
Il Kek


----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 6, 2022)

>GBP is down to $1.15 

fuck u England u’re next


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Sep 6, 2022)

Now is the time for currency arbitrage.


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Sep 6, 2022)

I just recently was in the business of buying something and when the conversion hit, I felt like I'd jumped timelines or some shit


----------



## JannyJammy (Sep 6, 2022)

It's been down for a while now, surprised people are only noticing this now.


----------



## Stasi (Sep 6, 2022)

Heh nothing personnel Eurofags


----------



## Rei is shit (Sep 6, 2022)

Its gonna be real fun when the USD starts tanking


----------



## No. 7 cat (Sep 6, 2022)

That's perfect for EU exporters, less so for US exporters (assuming mostly local or regional supply chains). I don't think it's that bad. It'll mean more inflation but for those with big loans on good terms, their debt drops steadily. It might hurt poors who don't insulate their home properly and are careless with budgeting, or who didn't pay for a good pension, but that's their problem. Moderate inflation (10-20%) doesn't hurt too much. Inflation could be c. 30% at times in the 70s and it didn't matter too much. That was overall a better time.


----------



## Ponzo (Sep 6, 2022)

CreamyHerman’s said:


> It's called soccer now, europoors. You're welcome



For how long tho? If other countries do the same and sell their Dollars and send them back to the US, the US is fuuuuucked, hyperinflation to the max.


			https://www.aljazeera.com/economy/2022/9/6/china-agrees-to-pay-for-russian-gazprom-gas-in-rubles-and-yuan


----------



## AbyssStarer (Sep 6, 2022)

Hell ye America time bitch. lol, I should have cashed in my eruos months ago. I hope the euro isn't abolished before I can make a profit off those little bastard bills.


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Sep 6, 2022)

Euros become so worthless they become your replacement for firewood this winter.


----------



## BlancoMailo (Sep 6, 2022)

Rei is shit said:


> Its gonna be real fun when the USD starts tanking


Doubtful for any time soon, there's nothing that can currently replace it. The US has successfully created the largest suicide pact in history, the moment the US collapses, the entire global economy and multiple nations go with it. Even our new Chinese overlords don't want the US to actually tank as opposed to a slow, complacent decline.


----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 6, 2022)

JannyJammy said:


> It's been down for a while now, surprised people are only noticing this now.


It did drop below $1 on August 31, but uh, the site's been a little unreliable and hard to post on since then. Plus, now that its been a week, we can see it actually staying underwater, which is even funnier.

Also worth noting: the GBP being worth just $1.15 brings it below its nadir from the beginning of the Coronavirus, as well as being the lowest its ever been in _37 years_.  It dropped to $1.05 in February 1985. 


If it drops below that, @Null how about a fireworks effect for the forum?  Because fuck Britbongs and their faggot currency


----------



## NyQuilninja (Sep 6, 2022)

USA USA


----------



## SassyDispatch (Sep 6, 2022)

holy fuck and the German recession hasn't even really begun yet


----------



## Sanshain (Sep 6, 2022)

hahahahahahahaha i get paid in dollars my paycheck is up lol


----------



## WULULULULU (Sep 7, 2022)

Stasi said:


> Heh nothing personnel Eurofags
> View attachment 3684254



lol lmao, the Peenoise are having sweet revenge against the Spanish. Fucking clown world I swear.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Sep 7, 2022)

Anyone curious as to why this is happening, it's because of the EU's clownshoes Green Energy initiatives, pushed by the World Economic Forum. They shut down all their Nuclear and Coal Fired powerplants, and realized that a continent close to the Arctic Circle gets way less solar radiation then a country near the equator. It also doesn't work when its dark. Which during the winter is a looooong time.

So no nuclear, unreliable solar, no coal, how then to power in the European? Well, there is clean burning natural gas. Not net 0 carbon, but better in the policy makers heads. And shock of shock, most European Countries actually have domestic supplies of it! They just have to use Fracking....oh...right. European Greens have been shitting on the evil yankees for fracking for the last 20 years.

Well, guess that means just importing it all from Russia. But then a war starts and the EU supports Russia enemy. Like a christmas miracle, Russia turns off the tap.

So now the EU is now scrambling to buy Gas on the open market before winter really sets in. And that means they need Dollars, because that is the currency of exchange for buying petrol products. There are going to be severe knock on effects of this winter that are going to play out. Especially when it comes to things like Servicing dollar denominated debts in Europe. A strong Dollar and a weak Euro is double plus NOT GOOD for that.


----------



## whotfsaidthat (Sep 7, 2022)

suck my dick, niggers.
mountainjews win again


----------



## Dreamland (Sep 7, 2022)

protec cat said:


> That's perfect for EU exporters.


The EU does not export anything outside of onlyfans/tiktok/instagram thots, pornography, (((culture))), "IT services" and tax evasion.
Meanwhile Russia exports steel, coal, titanium, grain, oil, gas. All of which it can just sell to China and the US.

One of these is essential to building civilisation, the other is the cause of it's decline. And i say this as a europeon.


----------



## Beak Thing (Sep 7, 2022)

Dreamland said:


> The EU does not export anything outside of onlyfans/tiktok/instagram thots, pornography, (((culture))), "IT services" and tax evasion.
> Meanwhile Russia exports steel, coal, titanium, grain, oil, gas. All of which it can just sell to China and the US.
> 
> One of these is essential to building civilisation, the other is the cause of it's decline. And i say this as a europeon.


Have you ever seen an export map of the EU?  Russia's Third World economy doesn't produce anything but raw materials like Saudi Arabia or Iran. Their manufacturing and tech sectors are a complete joke.


----------



## Dreamland (Sep 7, 2022)

Realistic Elephant mk2 said:


> Have you ever seen an export map of the EU?  Russia's Third World economy doesn't produce anything but raw materials like Saudi Arabia or Iran. Their manufacturing and tech sectors are a complete joke.


That is true, but all that the euro embargo has achieved is an boost in Chinese and US manufacturing throughput and a catastrophic collapse of their own. Russia won't be affected in the slightest.


----------



## Beak Thing (Sep 7, 2022)

Dreamland said:


> That is true, but all that the euro embargo has achieved is an boost in Chinese and US manufacturing throughput and a catastrophic collapse of their own. Russia won't be affected in the slightest.


I think it was a mistake to do so as well. Continuing to buy would have had zero impact on the war's progression (after all, Russia has a lot of cash saved up) and would have been a more useful weapon to use later on once the preparations were in place. Or it would have forced Russia to act first, which again would have been a better outcome.

You just can't turn on a dime like that with something as crucial as energy. It also doesn't help that the US is currently run by Democrats that refuse to encourage oil and gas production, if not outright inhibit it.


----------



## Mittens (Sep 7, 2022)

Dreamland said:


> The EU does not export anything



The decline of the euro will benefit export, and it looks like the top 3 EU exports are machinery, cars, and pharmaceuticals.    

Send US cheap drugs.


----------



## Muppetstudios (Sep 7, 2022)

Meanwhile Kiwi Coins to the Moon!!!!

(Love my silver)


----------



## Beavis (Sep 7, 2022)

Stasi said:


> Heh nothing personnel Eurofags
> View attachment 3684254


The ruble is rubble heheheh


----------



## Had (Sep 7, 2022)

Stasi said:


> Heh nothing personnel Eurofags
> View attachment 3684254


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Sep 7, 2022)

Rei is shit said:


> Its gonna be real fun when the USD starts tanking


Might be a much while longer now that we are looting the EU to prolong the Empire, we will have to see though


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Sep 8, 2022)

Had said:


> View attachment 3685716


This brings a smile on noble ancestors faces. Glory to Xi, Chairman of the People’s Republic of China!


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Sep 8, 2022)

Realistic Elephant mk2 said:


> Have you ever seen an export map of the EU?  Russia's Third World economy doesn't produce anything but raw materials like Saudi Arabia or Iran. Their manufacturing and tech sectors are a complete joke.


Trouble here being that tech is downstream from manufacturing, which is downstream from raw materials. It's easy to scoff at them until you're trying to make aircraft and realize you just sanctioned half the world's titanium supply.


----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 8, 2022)

>queen dies
>gbp drops even lower


----------



## Niggernerd (Sep 8, 2022)

How God intended it to be.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Sep 8, 2022)

Mittens said:


> The decline of the euro will benefit export, and it looks like the top 3 EU exports are machinery, cars, and pharmaceuticals.
> 
> Send US cheap drugs.


And let's hope then Big Pharma won't lobby against these cheap drugs from Europe.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Sep 10, 2022)

Eurofags only needed to not do anything to be in a better situation than the USA, but they had to cater to the green movement


----------



## mindlessobserver (Sep 10, 2022)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> Might be a much while longer now that we are looting the EU to prolong the Empire, we will have to see though



This. The EU's energy policy has saved the US Dollar. All that tasty national treasure from the Euro's is being dumped onto the US Federal reserves balance sheet so they can buy Saudi and Texas gas. This will mean an economic catastrophe for Europe next year, but for now Joe Biden can say the US has never been better. We can run at 9% inflation through to the next election thanks to Germoney giving all its Money to us. Thanks for all the fish, you Green faggots.


----------



## Koby_Fish (Sep 10, 2022)

the way EU has been mismanaged to crap, it's no wonder the Euro is taking a dive.  The war in Ukraine and the resulting gas shortage probably doesn't help, but other idiotic, short-sighted WEF type policies definitely made a huge dent in the value.


----------



## Dumb Bitch Smoothie (Sep 11, 2022)

Can't wait for winter.
This whole downturn has been horrifying to watch but at the same time I love watching Europeans tout their "utopia compared to the US" when they're barely getting by. 

Unless you live in a commiecuck occupied city/county/state like most of California or NYC, you'll be fine. People in the big cities may also get the European starvation experience come winter time especially if volatile weather crops up or another plague spreads.


----------



## God of Nothing (Sep 11, 2022)

I'm not one for measuring dicks over toilet paper yet I still feel giddy regardless.


----------



## Samuel Hyde (Sep 30, 2022)

The British Pound is trading considerably lower all week.  It might be the next major currency to be worth less than the USD.  

Cons: This means that a major European economy will likely suffer as a result.  This also signals that the British economy is already weaker than many investors thought since people are taking money out of the pound
Pros: With the impending economic collapse we are likely to have lots of new, entertaining episodes of "Can't Pay? We'll Take it Away" soon.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Sep 30, 2022)

can't wait for white people with accents cleaning our toilets and standing outside home depot, they can play* soccer* with the other desperate illegals


----------



## teriyakiburns (Sep 30, 2022)

Samuel Hyde said:


> The British Pound is trading considerably lower all week. It might be the next major currency to be worth less than the USD.


It seems to be on its way back up again.


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Sep 30, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> Anyone curious as to why this is happening, it's because of the EU's clownshoes Green Energy initiatives, pushed by the World Economic Forum. They shut down all their Nuclear and Coal Fired powerplants, and realized that a continent close to the Arctic Circle gets way less solar radiation then a country near the equator. It also doesn't work when its dark. Which during the winter is a looooong time.
> 
> So no nuclear, unreliable solar, no coal, how then to power in the European? Well, there is clean burning natural gas. Not net 0 carbon, but better in the policy makers heads. And shock of shock, most European Countries actually have domestic supplies of it! They just have to use Fracking....oh...right. European Greens have been shitting on the evil yankees for fracking for the last 20 years.
> 
> ...


This is why I love america.

EU uniting is a threat to the anglo-sphere. Divide and conquer is only marginally succesful. Fine, let's keep provoking with ukraine biolabs, regime change and getting them to join NATO, so Russia has little choice but to pre-emptively take the strategic area to keep themselves safe.

Now EU is divided again. Then they even refuse to buy cheap russian gas. Any american not laughing at this shit? And US remains in control a few more years.


----------



## Astro Loafo (Sep 30, 2022)

FK YES FINALLY! 

AMERICA!!!

 FUCK YEAH!


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Sep 30, 2022)

Looking back on the great depression, it seems whenever the American economy is at the shitter, Europeans are ready to sacrifice their lives to boost back the American economy back to strength.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Sep 30, 2022)

Biden's Chosen said:


> This is why I love america.
> 
> EU uniting is a threat to the anglo-sphere. Divide and conquer is only marginally succesful. Fine, let's keep provoking with ukraine biolabs, regime change and getting them to join NATO, so Russia has little choice but to pre-emptively take the strategic area to keep themselves safe.
> 
> Now EU is divided again. Then they even refuse to buy cheap russian gas. Any american not laughing at this shit? And US remains in control a few more years.


We'd be laughing more if the current idiot administration had not shut down our own natural gas production. So while Europe is floating the US Dollar, we aren't actually profiting from it. The Arabs are.


----------



## Beak Thing (Sep 30, 2022)

Koby_Fish said:


> the way EU has been mismanaged to crap, it's no wonder the Euro is taking a dive.  The war in Ukraine and the resulting gas shortage probably doesn't help, but other idiotic, short-sighted WEF type policies definitely made a huge dent in the value.


Honestly I think it was doomed to failure. Unless you have a unified government at the top that can control its own currency the system will break down due to the imbalances in each country's economy, laws and regulations. In the US, basket case states can really fuck up but if worst comes to worst the federal government can either bail them out or literally print the money needed.

That's why the USD has held up despite having an economy comparable in size to the EU as well as our own problems with debt and deficit spending.


----------



## SaltAndGoldMine (Oct 1, 2022)

There's so much going on to impact this:

Nord Stream
EU's promise to fuck with Italy
Austria is currently mum on where Russian gas (intended for Italy) would go, so Russians stopped sending gas through Austria

Italy's election
Oh, and it looks like Credit Suisse and Deutsche Bank are in the shitter.



At this point, 10% inflation (I think it's higher) in the UK is going to seem lovely as compared to what's coming down the pipeline.  People are going to pay for the negligence and corruption.






Your browser is not able to display this video.




Just wanted to add the steel strikes in Germany and the strikes for railways in Britain.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Oct 1, 2022)

SaltAndGoldMine said:


> There's so much going on to impact this:
> 
> Nord Stream
> EU's promise to fuck with Italy
> ...


The worst part is home mortgages are not fixed in Europe. Alot of people are going to lose their houses when the double whammy of inflation and rate hikes hit.


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Oct 1, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> The worst part is home mortgages are not fixed in Europe. Alot of people are going to lose their houses when the double whammy of inflation and rate hikes hit.


Yeah, I am really concerned for some friends I have there about this. Like I couldn't afford it if my rate jumped suddenly to 7% with energy and food prices skyrocketing at the same rate.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Oct 1, 2022)

Blobby's Murder Knife said:


> Yeah, I am really concerned for some friends I have there about this. Like I couldn't afford it if my rate jumped suddenly to 7% with energy and food prices skyrocketing at the same rate.


Really glad my economic autism got last year. I managed to lock in my Veterans mortgage at 2.65% fixed. Pretty much broke every rule of sensible home purchasing in the process. But jesus christ am I glad I did. Even the US won't be immune to this whiplash going on in Europe.


----------



## Absolutego (Oct 1, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> The worst part is home mortgages are not fixed in Europe. Alot of people are going to lose their houses when the double whammy of inflation and rate hikes hit.


Jesus Christ, what is the tangible difference between owning a home and renting if the interest rate isn't fixed?! That's just renting with additional responsibility at that point.
Like, my only solace as literally every bill has gone up over the last year is that I got locked in at a 3.20% interest rate.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Oct 1, 2022)

Absolutego said:


> Jesus Christ, what is the tangible difference between owning a home and renting if the interest rate isn't fixed?! That's just renting with additional responsibility at that point.
> Like, my only solace as literally every bill has gone up over the last year is that I got locked in at a 3.20% interest rate.


Land ownership is a different mentality in Europe. Its not like the USA where Land was literally free for 200 years, and the only requirement for ownership was the capability of living on it. In the USA, the incentive structure for the government was to encourage land use because if they could get people onto the allotments, those allotments could start being productive and generating tax revenue. In Europe, the land was already spoken for and largely populated by tenants paying rents. There was no incentive to create sweetheart deals like the homestead act, and then later the 30 year fixed-rate mortgage.


----------



## DiggieSmalls (Oct 1, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> The worst part is home mortgages are not fixed in Europe. Alot of people are going to lose their houses when the double whammy of inflation and rate hikes hit.


thats pretty messed up. I planned on moving next year but the double digit interest seems like a bad idea to move. Shit pisses me off. I couldn't imagine having an adjustable rate mortgage.


----------



## Absolutego (Oct 1, 2022)

DaddyDickDown said:


> thats pretty messed up. I planned on moving next year but the double digit interest seems like a bad idea to move. Shit pisses me off. I couldn't imagine having an adjustable rate mortgage.


If you buy anytime soon you're just hopping in at the top of the market curve - inflated price, inflated rate. Rates probably aren't going to crater anytime soon, so at least wait for the price to come back down to Earth.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Oct 1, 2022)

Absolutego said:


> If you buy anytime soon you're just hopping in at the top of the market curve - inflated price, inflated rate. Rates probably aren't going to crater anytime soon, so at least wait for the price to come back down to Earth.


This. Even if rates stay high, if prices crater you will be at basically the same point. Cash is king right now, even with inflation.


----------



## Smashed & Slamed (Oct 1, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> Land ownership is a different mentality in Europe. Its not like the USA where Land was literally free for 200 years, and the only requirement for ownership was the capability of living on it. In the USA, the incentive structure for the government was to encourage land use because if they could get people onto the allotments, those allotments could start being productive and generating tax revenue. In Europe, the land was already spoken for and largely populated by tenants paying rents. There was no incentive to create sweetheart deals like the homestead act, and then later the 30 year fixed-rate mortgage.


Ah yes the country of Europe and it's homogeneous history. All European countries are the soap opera version of the UK and there hasn't been major societal upheaval going back to 1600. No European country has ever killed most of the land owners, no European country has ever instituted mass land grants and No European country has mass house ownership.


----------



## raspberry mocha (Oct 1, 2022)

Pour an F in the chat for the British peso


----------



## Smashed & Slamed (Oct 1, 2022)

SaltAndGoldMine said:


> There's so much going on to impact this:
> 
> Nord Stream
> EU's promise to fuck with Italy
> ...


While these are all exacerbating factors. In reality this recession has nothing to do with Russia or Elections or Covid or what ever excuse the EU retards will grasp for.
Most EU economies before the Chink Flu even hit have been in stagnation or outright shrinkage. Only growth in the EU has been in Eastern Europe. On top of that almost all EU countries except the eastern ones have massive debt. And on top of that most of these countries have massively strained pension and social welfare systems that the government can't actually afford to pay and it's politically impossible for them to not keep them.
The hope of the EU has been that because Eastern EU had massive economic growth that they can just keep ignoring the problem until they get out of office. Since even though Eastern EU has massive demographic issues and their own overstrained pension systems when you get stuff like 8% growth per year you can just ignore it.
On top of that as an after shock to Brexit, Trump and other reasons a bunch of honest to god Commies and Watermelons got elected(if you believe that) just before the Who Flu hit. And they wasted no time in fucking the dog to make sure mean people will never get elected again and while they were at it they also fucked the economy. There are many instances I can point out of them doing stupid shit. But I will just go with two that while separate and enacted by separate dickheads they combined to really fuck things.
The first is that as part of Green bullshit the EU parliament pushed countries to decommission coal and oil power plants and replace them with green energy, because of Germany Gas Power Plants were labeled as green. Meaning that as old gas and oil power plants were dismantled they got quickly replaced with the relatively cheap gas power plants as they fit in the pre existing infrastructure and unlike wind, hydro, nuclear and solar they don't have special requirements. 
The 2nd is that in the Black Sea there is quite a bit of natural gas. In and close to Romanian territorial waters there is enough to reach the EU needs of natural gas for heating. Now because of both environmental pressure and the socialists getting greedy and wanting more bribes and tax money in 2018 they stopped issuing permits for drilling there. 
So now we got no gas when we could have had gas and we need more gas than we needed before.


----------



## Samuel Hyde (Oct 2, 2022)

Smashed & Slamed said:


> Ah yes the country of Europe and it's homogeneous history. All European countries are the soap opera version of the UK and there hasn't been major societal upheaval going back to 1600. No European country has ever killed most of the land owners, no European country has ever instituted mass land grants and No European country has mass house ownership.


I think he was obviously painting Europe in broad brush strokes.  In some countries like Germany mortgages of any kind are somewhat rare.  Other countries like Norway have very high levels of home-ownership.  But humans are good at pattern recognition so talking in generalities isn't a big issue for most of us.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Oct 11, 2022)

Samuel Hyde said:


> I think he was obviously painting Europe in broad brush strokes.  In some countries like Germany mortgages of any kind are somewhat rare.  Other countries like Norway have very high levels of home-ownership.  But humans are good at pattern recognition so talking in generalities isn't a big issue for most of us.


Basically. Nothing is a monolith. Should be noted though that in Scandenavia Feudalism never really became entrenched. They also had low population density relative to available land so it was easier to develop the concept on individual property ownership. Ironically, Swedes and Norwegians were among the most eager to take advantage of the American homestead act. It's why so much of the Northern Midwest in the USA is new Scandinavia.


----------

